# Lampenbauworkshop



## lowfat (1. November 2005)

Nachdem einige Leute nach Selbstbaulampen fragen, würde ich in Erlangen einen Lampenselbstbauworkshop organisieren. Die Lampe ist aus einem Fackelmann-Streuer gebaut. Ein Bild gibt es hier .  Eine 20W Halogenlampe gibt genug Licht für fette Nachtfahrten. Der Akku wiegt 1,2 kg und gehört in den Rucksack oder Flaschenhalter. Das Material (incl. Ladegerät) würde ich im Voraus besorgen. Kosten ca. 45 Euro.
Wer hat Interesse?


----------



## Riddick (1. November 2005)

Sieht bis auf den Schalter interessant aus. Mir würde sowas besser gefallen; ist das möglich? Na ja, lässt sich sonst bestimmt auch noch austauschen, daher melde ich mich mal an.   

Riddick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SahnebrotRider (1. November 2005)

Freaks.


----------



## konamann (1. November 2005)

geile Teile!
wenn ich ne chance hätte nach erlangen zu kommen wär ich dabei... geht nur leider erstmal nicht.

wenns das als text mit Bildern gibt, würd ichs selber machen.


----------



## laleluX (1. November 2005)

sehr coole idee!  
Bin auf jeden Fall dabei! und 45 um sich ne anständige Lampe zu basteln ist ja mehr als fair!
Also hoffe auf einen möglichst balden Termin...


----------



## wotan_S_rache (1. November 2005)

na, lowfat rollt doch schon an..... ich denke, dass ich eigentlich ne location weiss. frag morgen gleich mal an...


----------



## schlupp (1. November 2005)

Bin auf jeden Fall auch dabei. Evtl noch zwei weitere Leute aus der Uni. Melde mich.Hoffentlich aber bald, dass man möglichst viel von seinem Bau hat ;-)
Kannst du auch einen Tip geben, wo es vernünftige Ladegeräte gibt?

So long
Schlupp


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (1. November 2005)

schlupp schrieb:
			
		

> Bin auf jeden Fall auch dabei. Evtl noch zwei weitere Leute aus der Uni. Melde mich.Hoffentlich aber bald, dass man möglichst viel von seinem Bau hat ;-)
> Kannst du auch einen Tip geben, wo es vernünftige Ladegeräte gibt?
> 
> So long
> Schlupp




des gibts alles bei http://www.reichelt.de/


----------



## schlupp (1. November 2005)

Hey, danke für die fixe Antwort.
 Seit ihr heut gar nicht unterwegs? Bin auch gerade erst vom Kmpfessen OMA geburtstag wieder in Erlangen zurück aufgschlagen. Hatte mich schon geärgert, den OBI Termin nicht zu schaffen

So long
Schlupp


----------



## wotan_S_rache (1. November 2005)

nein, mangels rückmeldung haben lowfat und ich nochmal das tageslicht genutzt und den brunner steinbruch inspiziert.der preis von 45 ist natürlich incl. !!!ladegerät!!! gedacht.... im prinzip gehts erstamal darum zu sehen, wer alles interesse hat und dann auch ne sammelbestellung loszutreten... das bauen selbst ist ja mit 2h max erledigt.......


----------



## lowfat (1. November 2005)

Als Termin schlage ich den 19.11.2005 15:00 Uhr vor. Wo genau werde ich noch abstimmen. 
Die Lampe sieht übrigens etwas schicker aus, als auf diesem Bild . Der Schalter ist viel kleiner und sitzt hinten, die Befestigung ist eine einfache aber wirkungsvolle Klickbefestigung für Rohre mit 22mm Durchmesser (z.B. Zeltstangen u.ä.   ). 

Wer Interesse hat, schickt mir bitte eine mail. Darüber regeln wir dann die Geldüberweisung usw. Anmeldeschluss ist Mittwoch, der 9.11.05. Schließlich muß ich den ganzen Kram dann noch bestellen/besorgen. 

Wer Lust hat, kann sein neues Leuchtbaby    anschließend bei einem stilechten Nightride mit Glühwein (danach!) einweihen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (1. November 2005)

Die Teile alle komplett für 45,-? Mit Ladegerät?

Ja wenn das so ist würde ich evtl. einen "Bausatz" mit bestellen. Wird zwar nix mit gemeinsamen basteln (freie Tage 07.11.; 20.11.; 27.11   ), aber ich denke mit ein paar Tips sollte ich das auch alleine zu Hause hin bekommen.

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## fwl (2. November 2005)

@lowfat
Hallo - Dein Vorschlag, das wär was...         

Sind noch ein paar Vorab-Info's möglich?
Außendurchmesser Reflektor?   50 mm möglicherweise? (oder "nur" 35 mm?)
für 12 V Lampe (Spannung)? 
mit 12 V Akku?                     mit welcher Nennkapazität (A)? 
vielleicht dann ein Osram IRC 20 W Brenner?      Welcher Reflektor-Winkel?
mit CATEYE Halterung?  

Danke

Grüße


----------



## lowfat (2. November 2005)

@fwl
Der Reflektor hat 50mm Durchmesser. D.h. es passen "normale" 12V Halos rein. Die Lampe hat 24° Öffnunswinkel. Das ist ein guter Kompromiss. 
Der Akku hat 3.4 Ah. Eine Ladung reicht also für etwa 2h Beleuchtung.
Die Befestigung ist ein Rohrclip aus dem Baumarkt. Der hat ein M6 Gewinde zum Festschrauben der Lampe und sitzt stramm genug am Lenker. Wer lieber mit Helmbefestigung fährt sollte eine andere Befestigung wählen. Die ist vom jeweiligen Helm abhängig.
Mit den Osram IRCs habe ich keine Erfahrung. Ich werde mich mal schlau machen.
@ Shaun
Du hast doch noch eine IRC Lampe für mich bestellt. Ist die da? Schreib mir mal Quelle, Kosten, etc.


----------



## Riddick (2. November 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Die Befestigung ist ein Rohrclip aus dem Baumarkt.


Bin eigentlich schon von 'nem "anständigen" Cateye- oder Sigma-Halter wie auf dem verlinkten Bild ausgegangen.   Rohrclip ist mir zu provisorisch und billig, das klemm' ich mir nicht ans Bike.   




> Mit den Osram IRCs habe ich keine Erfahrung. Ich werde mich mal schlau machen.


War wohl der zweite Denkfehler von mir, dass ich von einer Osram IRC ausgegangen bin.   

So wie sich das bis jetzt für mich anhört, ist das keine wirkliche Verbesserung zur Mirage. Ich werd' mal beobachten, wie sich das die nächsten Tage noch entwickelt; notfalls kann ich mich ja auch wieder ausklinken.

Riddick


----------



## wotan_S_rache (2. November 2005)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> So wie sich das bis jetzt für mich anhört, ist das keine wirkliche Verbesserung zur Mirage. Ich werd' mal beobachten, wie sich das die nächsten Tage noch entwickelt; notfalls kann ich mich ja auch wieder ausklinken.
> 
> Riddick



glaubemir, selbst mit einer 'normalen' birne drin kannste die mirage dort lassen wo sie eigentlich besser geblieben wäre.......  im ernst, du kannst dir das gerne mal ansehen.... ich drehe morgen so gegen 18:30 ne runde vom tiergarten aus.... 
es geht ja im übrigen nicht nur um die birne. du hast auch vor allem bei 
< -5C ne ernorm bessere laufzeit der akkus. 
Halterung ist auch so ein ding.... das beste ist klebeband.flexibel und doch fest.


----------



## lowfat (2. November 2005)

@riddick
Für 45 bekommst Du keine Lupine, das hast Du richtig erkannt    Das System ist aber sehr flexibel, ähnlich hell und Du kannst Dir jeden Halter drunterschrauben und jede 50mm 12V Lampe reinstecken. Z.B. auch mit 35 Watt. Lampentausch dauert 30 Sekunden. Der Wotan hat z.B gar keinen Halter, sondern nimmt einfach 2m Tape und schnallt sich das Ding an den Lenker. Pragmatismus siegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (2. November 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> . Der Wotan hat z.B gar keinen Halter, sondern nimmt einfach 2m Tape und schnallt sich das Ding an den Lenker. Pragmatismus siegt


ja was,hält doch super oder.....


----------



## Riddick (2. November 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> glaubemir, selbst mit einer 'normalen' birne drin kannste die mirage dort lassen wo sie eigentlich besser geblieben wäre.......


Hab' selbst schon gemerkt, dass das nicht so der Brüller ist.   Mir ist auch klar, dass 'ne einfache 12V Halogenlampe heller ist, als die 6V Funzel der Evo.   Ich bin nur der Meinung, dass man gleich 'ne IRC nehmen sollte, wenn man sich schon die ganze Arbeit macht.  

Ich will aber mit meinen Sonderwünschen nicht die ganze Bestellaktion unnötig verkomplizieren, daher würde ich eben meine Teilnahme notfalls wieder zurückziehen.



> im ernst, du kannst dir das gerne mal ansehen.... ich drehe morgen so gegen 18:30 ne runde vom tiergarten aus....


Werde ich wohl nicht schaffen.   Hab' aber am Montag schon die Lampen von _Mox_ bewundern können, allerdings mit IRC-Leuchten.




> Halterung ist auch so ein ding.... das beste ist klebeband.flexibel und doch fest.


Bevor ich 'ne Lampe mit Klebeband festmache, fahr' ich lieber ohne Licht.  

Riddick


----------



## wotan_S_rache (2. November 2005)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Bevor ich 'ne Lampe mit Klebeband festmache, fahr' ich lieber ohne Licht.



OK, wir treffen uns dann mal in Kalchreuth an den trails und sehen wer besser runterkommt... 

nee, im ernst, es ging ja eigentlich nur darum die anfragen der letzten Zeit (laleluX, schlupp.....) mal ein wenig zu kanalisieren..... pimpen kann dann dich jeder selbst wie er lustig ist....... wobei das aussehen echt egal ist: wir wollen doch fahren !!

Gruessle

.... und jetzt schluss mit dem flamen ...


----------



## fwl (2. November 2005)

@lowfat

Hallo -         und Danke für Deine Info

zur Osram IRC          hab mal gegoogled ...

Osram Decostar-51-IRC Halogen 12 Volt   ("50 mm Reflektor") 
Gibt z.B. mit 20W  in 4 Ausstrahlungswinkel-Varianten: 10 / 24 / 38 / 60 Grad
Bei  1-Lampen-Beleuchtung dürfte eine 24er einen guten Kompromiss zwischen Seitenausleuchtung und "Fern"ausleuchtung ergeben.

Zum Preis:
Habe einen Versender gefunden, der für eine 20W-Flood (dürfte 24er sein) 
4,19 Euro verlangt, zuzüglich 6,50 Euro Versand bei Vorkasse. Bei z.B. Abnahme von 10 Stück läge man dann bei  knapp < 5 Euro je Stück.

Diese Osram IRC werden idR wegen ihrer Leuchtwirkung von den Lampenbauern geschätzt.   
Und bei  20 W  wird auch der Akku nicht zu schnell leergesaugt.

PS: Osram IRC gibts (in 50 mm) auch mit 35 W  oder sogar 50 W  

Grüße


----------



## lowfat (2. November 2005)

@fwl
Danke für Deine Infos!
Die IRCs sind also nicht viel teurer als normale Halogenspots. Die sollten wir auf jeden Fall nehmen. Ob die 45 dann genau reichen, hängt von der Bestellmenge (Preisstaffel, Versandkosten) ab. Ich gehe erst einmal weiter von diesem Preis aus. 
Bist Du dabei?


----------



## showman (2. November 2005)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Hab' selbst schon gemerkt, dass das nicht so der Brüller ist.   Mir ist auch klar, dass 'ne einfache 12V Halogenlampe heller ist, als die 6V Funzel der Evo.   Ich bin nur der Meinung, dass man gleich 'ne IRC nehmen sollte, wenn man sich schon die ganze Arbeit macht.


Ich kauf dir deine EVO / EVO X mitsammt allem drum und dran für 25  ab   . Dann hast ja schon die Hälfte von der Selbstbaulampe.






			
				Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Bevor ich 'ne Lampe mit Klebeband festmache, fahr' ich lieber ohne Licht.


Da stimme ich dir allerdings voll und ganz zu und drum bleib ich lieber bei meiner EVO   

Wünsch euch auf jeden Fall viel Spaß beim Basteln.

Gruß Showman

Mach die EVO X mal an den Helm, dann treffmer uns mal am TG und dann zeig ich dir mal was.


----------



## fwl (2. November 2005)

@riddick
Eine (schnell abnehmbare) Halterung hat was ...

Hab gerade eine CATEYE vor mir liegen.
CATEYE PARTS #533-8605 BRACKET & SPACER
Halterung & drehbare Befestigung  (ist minimal links/rechts verstellbar)
Model H-24 G       schön schwarz
(benutzt Tochter am Rad)
kompletter Satz dürfte so bei ca.  5 bis 7 Euro liegen.   (schätz ich mal)

Oder die LUPINE-Variante:
Original LUPINE Karbon-Halter (9 Euro) plus LUPINE Gummiring (3 Euro).
... so steht's zumindest in deren Shop.

Oder preiswert und schnell (.. nicht für UST-Fahrer ! ! ! ):
einen Art Gummiring aus einem defekten Radschlauch schneiden und damit den
Lampenkörper an die ZELTSTANGE schnallen.

@lowfat
Die Osram IRC 20W 12V Halogen (bei einer 1-er Lampe) mit 24 Grad liefert vermutlich das beste "Preis-Leuchteindruck" Ergebnis beim Nutzer.

Auch scheint bei anderen -preiswerteren- Fabrikaten die Positionierung des
"Leuchtwendels" zum Reflektor teils fabrikationsbedingt zu streuen.    
Da diese Leuchmittel üblicherweise in Wohnräumen verwendet werden, reicht es den Nutzern, daß sie halt Licht haben - oftmals von mehreren Lampen im Raum verteilt. Da kaufst eben 20 Watt, Spot oder Flood... oder doch 35W ? 
Will sagen, da ist der übliche Nutzer auf Reflektor-Güte etc. nicht sensibilisiert.  
Am Fahrrad ist das anders - da stehst im dunklen Wald, und das einzige Licht
sollte Dir möglicht wunschgemäß leuchten.

Gut, daß Du "Deine Lampe" mit vermutlich "null" Elektronik-High-Tech bietest.
Da könnte die Lampe bei zu Neige gehendem Akku allmählich an Leuchtkraft nur verlieren  -  somit kein  LICHT AUS   ...ansatzlos wie ein Keulenschlag.

Grüße


----------



## Riddick (2. November 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kauf dir deine EVO / EVO X mitsammt allem drum und dran für 25  ab   . Dann hast ja schon die Hälfte von der Selbstbaulampe.


Sooo viel? Hast wohl heute die Spendierhosen an.   




> Mach die EVO X mal an den Helm, dann treffmer uns mal am TG und dann zeig ich dir mal was.


Klar, schau' mer mal, dass nächste Woche was zusammengeht - wenn Du Würzburg heil überstehst.    




			
				fwl schrieb:
			
		

> Eine (schnell abnehmbare) Halterung hat was ...


Klar, man hat ja nicht nur ein Bike.   

Riddick


----------



## karstenenh (3. November 2005)

fwl schrieb:
			
		

> @lowfat
> Osram Decostar-51-IRC Halogen 12 Volt   ("50 mm Reflektor")
> Gibt z.B. mit 20W  in 4 Ausstrahlungswinkel-Varianten: 10 / 24 / 38 / 60 Grad
> Bei  1-Lampen-Beleuchtung dürfte eine 24er einen guten Kompromiss zwischen Seitenausleuchtung und "Fern"ausleuchtung ergeben.



Die Decostar-51-IRC taugt. Hab sie am Helm und betreibe sie mit 14,4 Volt (2 mal 7,2 Volt Sixpacks aus dem Modellbau). Damit ist sie nochmal deutlich heller als mit 12V und hat dann rechnerisch 28,8 Watt. Am Helm braucht man auch keine Kompromisse von wegen Seitenausleuchtung. Ich habe mit 10 Grad jedenfalls beste Erfahrungen gemacht. Die höhere Leistung führt nach meiner Erfahrung auch nicht zu einem früheren Ausfall des Leuchtmittels. Hab jedenfalls immer noch das erste Lämpchen im Einsatz. 

Viel Erfolg beim Basteln
HULK


----------



## lowfat (3. November 2005)

@ karstenh und fwl
OK, die Lampen bekommen 24 Grad IRCs! Danke für Eure Erfahrung. 

Die Lupine Halterung ist ein guter Tipp. Die Halterung ist mit 12 nicht billig, aber einfach die Beste (habe selber eine Lupine). Der Baumarkt Rohrclip ist nicht soo viel schlechter, kostet aber nur 79 Cent. Wenn genügend Interessenten zusammenkommen, können wir noch Lupine Halterungen als Upgrade bestellen. Dann empfiehlt sich auch der Lupine Lampenhalter für den Helm (26 incl. Lupinekabel, das man dann nicht braucht...).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (3. November 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> @ karstenh und fwl
> OK, die Lampen bekommen 24 Grad IRCs! Danke für Eure Erfahrung.
> 
> Die Lupine Halterung ist ein guter Tipp. Die Halterung ist mit 12 nicht billig, aber einfach die Beste (habe selber eine Lupine). Der Baumarkt Rohrclip ist nicht soo viel schlechter, kostet aber nur 79 Cent. Wenn genügend Interessenten zusammenkommen, können wir noch Lupine Halterungen als Upgrade bestellen. Dann empfiehlt sich auch der Lupine Lampenhalter für den Helm (26 incl. Lupinekabel, das man dann nicht braucht...).



kannst du die lupi halterungen besorgen?? ich nehm auf jeden fall ein paar für jeden zweck. die lenkerhalterung von yvonne ist übrigens nicht so der bringer. hat nicht an den lenker gepasst, nur an die hörnchen :-(


----------



## Widu (3. November 2005)

Hallo,

ich sehe ihr habt ein ganz interessantes Teil als  Gehäuse benutzt. Aus einer Quelle habe ich erfahren, dass das ein Salzstreuer ist. 

Also habe ich ein kleine Frage: Wo bekomme ich denn den her? Das ist eine Spur hübscher als die Anhängerkupplungvariante.


Grüße und Danke 

W.


----------



## lowfat (3. November 2005)

Kaufhof, Haushaltswarenabteilung. Nimm den Fackelmann Edelstahlstreuer mit Drahtnetz (3,50 ). Das Netz kannst Du einfach rausdrücken. Die Öffnung hat dann genau den passenden Durchmesser.


----------



## ND! (3. November 2005)

hallo zusammen!

also ich kann die 20W 24° IRC Lampen auch nur empfehlen. Ich fahr sie seit fast nem Jahr am Helm und bin sehr zufrieden. Hatte vorher ne 20W 10° Lampe drin (keine IRC), die war von der Leuchtkraft deutlich schlechter. Und die 10° Abstrahlung fand ich auch zu "spottig".

Als Halterung hat sich bei mir die SKS Pumpenhalterung "Cross Grip"  bewährt. Die geht an den Lenker und auch super an jeden Helm! Und beim Händler gibts die auch mal billiger als 6EUR 

Also dann viel Spass beim Basteln


----------



## Widu (4. November 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Kaufhof, Haushaltswarenabteilung. Nimm den Fackelmann Edelstahlstreuer mit Drahtnetz (3,50 ). Das Netz kannst Du einfach rausdrücken. Die Öffnung hat dann genau den passenden Durchmesser.




Danke!!!


Samstag muss ich also noch dringend einkaufen...


----------



## wotan_S_rache (4. November 2005)

so, nun habe ich auch nochmal die baumärkte durchwühlt:
herrausgekommen ist folgendes:





das rote ding ist auch so ne gartenbrause, nur kein markenhersteller..... bauzeit incl. schaltereinfräsen ca. 20min. kosten (ohne lampe)
3 brause
3 schalter
1 Kabel
17 akku
=========
25 -> da kann man nicht meckern -- immerhin sieht man nun mal wohin man nach der kurve fährt.....

Wr

bitte fragt nicht wie das ding festgemacht wird:::::


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (4. November 2005)

Korrekt


----------



## sunflower (4. November 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> bitte fragt nicht wie das ding festgemacht wird:::::


Wie wird'n die festgemacht?!  Schuldigung!
Hab aber zum Thema Selbstbau gestern das gefunden. Im Zweifelsfall halt mal wieder festtapen...


----------



## lowfat (4. November 2005)

Habe eben einen größeren Posten Fackelmannstreuer abgeräumt   Im Obi gibts auch welche - natürlich 50 Cent teurer als im Kaufhof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlupp (5. November 2005)

Na dann komt ja die nötige Würze in die Geschichte ;-)

So long

Schlupp


----------



## flocu (5. November 2005)

Der Akku dazu ist so n Bleigelteil, oder?
Da bräuchten wir ja noch ne Elektronik, die bei zu wenig Ladekapazität (Spannung) abschaltet, damit der Akku keinen Schaden durch zu hohe Entladung nimmt. Perfekterweise natürlich n Vorwarnsystem über ne LED, aber das wär scho purer Luxus.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (5. November 2005)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Der Akku dazu ist so n Bleigelteil, oder?
> Da bräuchten wir ja noch ne Elektronik, die bei zu wenig Ladekapazität (Spannung) abschaltet, damit der Akku keinen Schaden durch zu hohe Entladung nimmt. Perfekterweise natürlich n Vorwarnsystem über ne LED, aber das wär scho purer Luxus.


das ist wieder mal so ein geruecht unserer regierung..... ich hab jetzt meine zwei hauptakkus ca. 1 Jahr: min 1 fahrt je woche in der nacht, ein paar 24h und 12h stunden rennen einsätze und auch sonst noch so manche lustige aktion ..... aus reinem glauben an die menschheit habe ich die kisten immer komplett entladen (jajaja ich weiss verkneift euch die komentare) und es hat den dingern nicht geschadet. bei 35W birnchen habe ich je nach temperatur 2h oder 1,5h laufzeit und bin eigentlich damit zufrieden...


----------



## ND! (5. November 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> so, nun habe ich auch nochmal die baumärkte durchwühlt:
> herrausgekommen ist folgendes:


ich bin entsetzt 
du willst doch nicht wirklich mit helmlicht fahren? ich dachte, dass mit dem lenkerlicht war so ne überzeugungsgeschichte ...

und wie du deine lampe (wo auch immer) festmachen wirst, kann ich mir schon denken


----------



## lowfat (5. November 2005)

Jungs, ich habe die ultimative Beleuchtung entdeckt. satte 500 Watt! 
Der kleine Nachteil: das Stromaggregat...    

@flocu
Eine Ladekontrolle wäre natürlich klasse. Für einen Selbstbauworkshop sollte es aber so einfach wie möglich sein. Ausserdem: was nicht dran ist, geht nicht kaputt.


----------



## flocu (6. November 2005)

Sehr schön!
Das hat mich nämlich am Meisten abgeschreckt (-;



			
				wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> das ist wieder mal so ein geruecht unserer regierung..... ich hab jetzt meine zwei hauptakkus ca. 1 Jahr: min 1 fahrt je woche in der nacht, ein paar 24h und 12h stunden rennen einsätze und auch sonst noch so manche lustige aktion ..... aus reinem glauben an die menschheit habe ich die kisten immer komplett entladen (jajaja ich weiss verkneift euch die komentare) und es hat den dingern nicht geschadet. bei 35W birnchen habe ich je nach temperatur 2h oder 1,5h laufzeit und bin eigentlich damit zufrieden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (6. November 2005)

so, nun ist die nächste kreation fertig, etwas robuster, etwas mehr material
aber eigentlich müssen die dinger ja nur leuchten..

- dose kokosmilchdose (leer) oder auch doppelte tomatenmarkdose 1
- kippschalter 1.21
- schutzkappe schalter 1.03
- kabelzuentlastung ca. 1.00
- halogen-fassung 0.28
- kabel


















und falls jemand fragt: ich habe keine langeweile sondern bin nur erkältet.....

@hawk: bei mir gibt es nur das prinzip 'solange es dem fahren dient!' sonst nix (ich scheu mich ja auch nicht in orangen strümfen rumzufahren).....


----------



## wotan_S_rache (7. November 2005)

Familie Dose hat Nachwuchs bekommen....

hallo zusammen, ich bin tomatenmark, von meinen eltern auch
liebevoll tomati genannt... geboren wurde ich heute am
07.11.2006 und wiege 126g (mit Kabel, das zählt allerdings
nicht wirklich), etwas unerwartet für meine eltern (kokosmilchdose
 und anhängerkupplungsschoner) warte ich nun auf mein
erstes leuchten......


----------



## lowfat (7. November 2005)

Du kannst gleich morgen mit der Funzelei aus der Tomati anfangen. siehe Nightride Thread.


----------



## ND! (7. November 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> bei mir gibt es nur das prinzip 'solange es dem fahren dient!' sonst nix (ich scheu mich ja auch nicht in orangen strümfen rumzufahren).....


ok ... dann is ja gut.
aja. die strümpfe sind ja wohl auch verdammt 

aber mir scheint du bist wirklich krank. da sprießen ja im moment die ideen und der tatendrang


----------



## lowfat (8. November 2005)

@ wotan
ich fürchte, Deine Dosen machen im dunklen Keller unzüchtige Sachen


----------



## lowfat (9. November 2005)

Also, hier die Teilnehmerliste:
- Schlupp
- Schlupp sei Fraa
- Schlupp sei Studikumpel 1
- Marko 2x
- Chris
- Lalalux

+ diverse Sonderwünsche und Extrabestellungen. Hoffentlich mach ich da nichts falsch


----------



## schlupp (9. November 2005)

Habe noch jemanden, der interesse hat.Der sagt mir heut nach Feierabend bescheidt. Rufe dich dann sofort an. 
Gruß Schlupp


----------



## E36/8 (10. November 2005)

Morgen!
Wenn man die Bestellung noch um einen Bausatz erweitern kann bin ich auch dabei!   
Wie läufts mit der Bezahlung und steht schon ein Termin fürs Basteln?

Ciao Matthias


----------



## lowfat (10. November 2005)

ich hab Dir ne PM geschrieben. Schnell muss es gehen!


----------



## lowfat (10. November 2005)

Ächz,
ich hab die Bestellungen abgeschickt. Das Paket von Reichelt wiegt 18kg   
Das Material für die Standardlampe ist durch die IRCs und die Versandspesen etwas teurer geworden (50). Ich denke, das ist immer noch deutlich im grünen Bereich. Bringt bitte die fehlenden 5 am 19.11. mit. Wir machen den ganzen Spaß bei mir im Keller. Das wird eng, aber wir haben alles, was wir brauchen. Ich schreibe Euch, wie Ihr hinkommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunflower (11. November 2005)

Darf ich auch kommen?! Ich wurde ja mal wieder ums Basteln betrogen und will das doch auch mal sehn...


----------



## wug2000 (11. November 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe heute meine Selbstbaulampe fertig bekommen (schei** Lötarbeiten) und gleich mal auf meiner kleinen Waldrunde auspropiert. Was soll ich sagen, einfach ein Traum. Und das noch mit normalen Halogenbirnen, denn ich bekomme meine IRCs erst nächste Woche.
Die Ergebnisse von eurem Workshop wollen wir dann aber auch mal sehen. Vieleicht wäre ja auch mal ein Nightride zur Testfahrt angebracht.
Also dann viel Spass und gutes Gelingen bei eurem Workshop.

Stefan


----------



## lowfat (11. November 2005)

@wug2000
danke für die guten Wünsche! sag mal an, wie du es gemacht hast. ich suche immer noch nach der optimalen Dichtung für den Streuer. 

@sunflower
klar kannst Du dabei sein. Der Keller wird zwar platzen, aber dann wirds erst richtig gemütlich.

@all
Raus mit der Sprache, wer hat all die Streuer im Erlanger Kaufhof gekauft???  Heute war kein einziger mehr da


----------



## E36/8 (11. November 2005)

> @all
> Raus mit der Sprache, wer hat all die Streuer im Erlanger Kaufhof gekauft???  Heute war kein einziger mehr da



Beim MiniMal (neben BurgerKing) gibts Salz- (oder vielleicht auch Puderzucker-) Streuer die so ähnlich aussehen wie der von Sunflowers Lampe ... er hat beim Streueraufsatz vorne sogar noch nen Gummiring der verhindert das sich der Deckel allzu leicht runterschieben lässt. Ist es das was du mit Dichtung meinst? Falls es von den anderen keine mehr gibt kannst du dich da ja mal umschauen, würde sagen das er von der Größe her ziemlich identisch ist ...  sicher bin ich mir aber nicht.

Ciao Matthias


----------



## wug2000 (11. November 2005)

@lowfat

ich habe meine komplette Lampe mit O-Ringen abgedichtet an aller Trennstellen und mit Schrauben verspannt. Ist absolut dicht.

Stefan


----------



## lowfat (11. November 2005)

Hört sich gut an. Poste mal ein Bild.
Ich meine die Dichtung, die die Halogenlampe im Streuer in Position hält. Es gibt 23000 verschiedene Typen, von denen keine optimal passt. Wir werden wohl ein bischen Schnitzen müssen


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (11. November 2005)

ja das ist voll doof mit der Dichtung...hab mit nem scapel eine Nut reingeschnitten in der Hoffnung es funktioniert...geht aber trotzdem nicht.


----------



## lowfat (11. November 2005)

Shaun Palmer Jr schrieb:
			
		

> ja das ist voll doof mit der Dichtung...hab mit nem scapel eine Nut reingeschnitten in der Hoffnung es funktioniert...geht aber trotzdem nicht.


optimal wäre ne passende metallfeder mit 48mm aussendurchmesser aus 1,5er Draht, die bis zur hinterwand geht. kein brutzelndes gummi, immer guter Anpressdruck für die Lampe


----------



## lowfat (11. November 2005)

Speichen!  
warum nicht einfach Federn aus Speichen biegen? Das probier ich gleich aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (11. November 2005)

und DT Feder gebaut? mit dem Gummibruzler bin ich auch net 100% zufrieden.
aber des mit deiner Feder kapier ich auch net ganz


----------



## wotan_S_rache (12. November 2005)

das problem ist doch schon lange geloesst: einfach ein teilchen aus  blech schneiden, die hallohalterung drauf gemacht und das ganze dann mit zwei schrauben gegen die wand verspannt... funktioniert herrvorragend (ich denke wahrscheinlich ungefähr so wie bei wug..)
ich bring mal das blech am 19.11 mit und wer dann die ohne gummi variante will, der kann sie haben....


----------



## lowfat (12. November 2005)

Das mit der Feder hat nicht geklappt. Die wird von Hand zu unsymmetrisch. Ohne Drehbank geht das nicht.
Ich habe die (fast) perfekte Lösung: eine 50/50 Dichtung für Abwasserrohre (0,99). Man muß mit dem Cutter den Kragen abschneiden und die Dichtung falsch herum einbauen. Alles klar? Ist ganz einfach, wenn manns sieht.


----------



## wug2000 (12. November 2005)

@lowfat

Du wolltest ein Bild von meiner Lampe, hier ist es







Stefan


----------



## steff-vw (13. November 2005)

Servus.

@wug
Was für Gehäuse hast Du genommen?   
Ich hab mir den Fackelmann-Streuer mal angeschaut und nen Halospot hingehalten. Des Ding fällt ja rein  
Da muß man wirklich ne Feder als Gegendruck hinbauen.

Aber die Idee mit dem Eigenbau-Strahler ist echt   
Viel Spaß beim basteln.
Was habt ihr für einen Akku-Pack genommen?

Grüßle aus Wü
Steff


----------



## wug2000 (13. November 2005)

@steff-vw

das Teil ist kompletter Eigenbau. Das ist der Vorteil wenn man Metaller ist.
Als Akku verwende ich momentan einen 3,4Ah Bleigelakku in einer 0,6l Tatonka-Isolierung.






Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (14. November 2005)

@wug2000: sieht ja super aus.... was kostet dir das gehäuse in eigenbau denn??


----------



## kuka.berlin (14. November 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> @wug2000: sieht ja super aus.... was kostet dir das gehäuse in eigenbau denn??



Das würde ich auch gerne wissen   ..  (Großes Interesse  )

Meine Gehäuse fallen so spätestens nach dem zweiten Nightride auseinander


----------



## wotan_S_rache (15. November 2005)

ey lowfat was spricht eigentlich dagegen den metalring,
der das netz im streuer hält als lampenhalterung zu gebrauchen?
ich hab das heute frueh mal schnell reingemacht und es hält 
herrvorragend. somti fällt auch der gummiring flach...... 
u.U. klappert das ein wenig, aber mit einem stückchen dichtung 
ist das problem auch gelösst....
denk mal drüber nach


----------



## lowfat (15. November 2005)

Gar nicht doof der Wotan!    Fällt denn Die Lampe nicht nach vorne raus?
Bitte arbeite das bis zum WE noch ein bischen aus. Ich werde vorher nicht dazu kommen. Evtl. kann man den Ring mit ein paar Körnerschlägen von der Seite fixieren.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (15. November 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Gar nicht doof der Wotan!    Fällt denn Die Lampe nicht nach vorne raus?
> Bitte arbeite das bis zum WE noch ein bischen aus. Ich werde vorher nicht dazu kommen. Evtl. kann man den Ring mit ein paar Körnerschlägen von der Seite fixieren.


fällt nicht raus.... wenn der deckel dann wieder auf der dose ist, 
wird es nach hinten auch festgehalten..... ich bau auf jeden fall mal
bis WE einen prototypen .....


----------



## lowfat (18. November 2005)

Gute Nachrichten: 18kg zukünftiger Elektronikschrott sind da   Morgen kanns losgehen.


----------



## lowfat (20. November 2005)

Resümee der gestrigen Aktion:
1 blutiger Finger (es geht auch ohne MTB!   ),  9 neue Fackelmannlampen mit IRC Halos  ,  Erster Praxistest in Matsch und Schnee erfolgreich 
War eine lustige Aktion, den Keller lötmäßig vollzudampfen. Dank an alle, die dabei waren! Sagt an, welche Erfahrungen Ihr macht. Es gibt immer etwas zu verbessern.
@flocu
poste mal Deine Bilder


----------



## Chri (20. November 2005)

@lowfat: hab die lampe zwar noch nicht getestet, aber trotzem:
dickes lob an dich dafür, dass du alles besorgt hast und die location bereitgestellt hast. VIELEN DANK!!

erFAHRungswerte werden folgen.

dann bis bald...


----------



## schlupp (20. November 2005)

Also ich habe mein Lampe gestern unter extremsten Bedingungen getestet: 
Habe um halb zwölf Wäsche in den dunklen Wohnheimskeller zur Waschmaschine gebracht, und ich sag Euch:

ES WAR GEIL!!    
Ich kam mir vor wie der weiße Riese mit dem Lichtkegel!!  

Spaß bei Seite: 
Super Sache, Super Ergebniss, und ich freu mich schon auf den Einsatz in der freien Wildbahn!!!!

So long
Schlupp  

Und Thanx a lot to lowfat


----------



## lowfat (20. November 2005)

schlupp schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe mein Lampe gestern unter extremsten Bedingungen getestet:
> Habe um halb zwölf Wäsche in den dunklen Wohnheimskeller zur Waschmaschine gebracht, und ich sag Euch:
> 
> ES WAR GEIL!!
> Ich kam mir vor wie der weiße Riese mit dem Lichtkegel!!


Ich hoffe, Du hast die Lampe nicht mitgewaschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wug2000 (20. November 2005)

Hallo Ihr,

ich hoffe ihr postet auch mal ein paar Bilder der neuen Errungenschaften.

Stefan


----------



## flocu (20. November 2005)

Da sind sie, die Bilder:

Beim Rumfieseln (-;



 





 

 

Da leuchtet sie scho:


 

Das Resultat:


 



Und beim Testen:





Schön wars, toll was hier im Forum immer zustande kommt


----------



## wotan_S_rache (21. November 2005)

das schwarze bild mit den figuren ist ja klasse....
gut gemacht 
Ralf


----------



## lowfat (21. November 2005)

Danke Flocu


----------



## E36/8 (21. November 2005)

Hi!
War ne schöne Aktion & so wild war das mit dem Finger ja auch wieder nicht  
Sobald ich meine Schuhe Isoliert & ne lange Hose gekauft hab sehen wir uns Dienstags mal beim NightRiden  

Servus Matthias


----------



## laleluX (21. November 2005)

Großes Lob nochmal an den Initiator dieser großartigen Idee!  

Leider weigert sich mein Rad noch bei diesem BilderbuchWetter vor die Tür zu gehen  

[email protected]: hab eben restliche 5 überwiesen... müssten also ankommen


----------



## flocu (21. November 2005)

Die Rose Clip on Basic Road passt echt perfekt auf den Akku. Einfach 1:1 (-;



 

Als Satteltasche ist sie aber echt net zu empfehlen. Ich hab die mal n halbes Jahr benutzt und musste dabei ne Tube Sekundenkleber leeren und extra Löcher bohren und trotzdem ist sie immer wieder abgefallen....


----------



## masterjack (23. November 2005)

Hi Leute
Hab an dem Abend auch mitgebastelt (war der Freund vom Schlupp, Marco mein Name) und wollte nur noch fragen, wie lange ihr den Akku so laden lasst bevor es wieder los geht!
Nicht dass ich mal im Dunkeln stehe 
Mfg Marco


----------



## Chri (23. November 2005)

...also, ich war gerade mim schlupp unterwegs. 
fazit: lampen funktionieren einwandfrei und machen den wald richtig hell.
ich habe meine noch durch einen semi-professionellen helmhalter ergänzt, damit das licht auch da ist, wo man hinglotzt. funktioniert ebenfalls tadellos.
Allerdings sollte man den akku noch einpacken, sonst kanns einem wie dem schlupp gehen, der nach nem leichten downhill ohne akku im halter dastand.







[/IMG]






[/IMG] 

also, bis demnächst...

chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (23. November 2005)

masterjack schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute
> Hab an dem Abend auch mitgebastelt (war der Freund vom Schlupp, Marco mein Name) und wollte nur noch fragen, wie lange ihr den Akku so laden lasst bevor es wieder los geht!
> Nicht dass ich mal im Dunkeln stehe
> Mfg Marco


Du kannst den Akku einfach am Ladegerät lassen bis die Lade-LED ausgeht. Dann ist der Akku voll. Das funktioniert nur mit Blei-Akkus (also bei Deiner Lampe). Verwende das Ladegerät nicht für NiCd oder NiMh.

@chri
gute idee mit der Antirutschnoppenmatte!


----------



## masterjack (24. November 2005)

Danke für die Info zum Ladevorgang.

Mfg Jack

PS:Mein Tip zur Befestigung der Batteriebox im herkömmlichen Trinkflaschenhalter.Ich nehme zum schnellen Festschallen den DichtungsgummiRing eines PVC-Abwasserrohres DN 100 (gibt es im Baumarkt).


----------



## lowfat (19. Dezember 2005)

Für alle, die es interessiert,  habe eine kleine  Zusammenfassung des Workshops mit Teileliste  online gestellt. Leider haben wir wärend des Workshops nicht alle Detailschritte fotografiert. Für alle, die keine zwei linken Hände haben, sollte diese Bescheibung halbwegs ausreichen.


----------



## flocu (20. Dezember 2005)

Super Zusammenfassung!
Dafür wird sich nen Kumpel von mir sehr interessieren. Der ist nämlich beim Anblick der Lampe vor Neid erblasst und will auch so eine (-;


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (21. Dezember 2005)

hallo zu der helmausführung hätte ich noch nen kommentar:
hab die lampen nach www.joerky.de gebaut (anhängerkupplungskappen) und die sigma halterungen verwendet.

wenn man da die gummipuffer rausnimmt kann man die ohne weiteres in nen uvex helm (weis grad net wie er heisst) klemmen.

könnt ihr ja mal ausprobieren ob das bei euch auch funzt.


----------

